# New from Columbia, MO



## gulfcoast204 (Jun 25, 2009)

:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* gulfcoast204. Have fun here.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

welcome to AT.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

welcome :darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT 
also from Missouri.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT from St. Louis


----------

